

Visualizing TCP - rix0r
http://research.swtch.com/2010/12/visualizing-tcp.html

======
vannevar
Anyone else notice the pronounced optical illusion that makes the bars in the
final graph appear to slant to the right?

~~~
wmf
All the rows look slanted to me.

